# Looking for land to lease or hunt club in South/Central Georgia



## ruvig8r (Mar 23, 2016)

Small group of 4-6 Florida hunters looking for 200-400 acres of hunting land to lease or hunt club in South/Central, GA. for 2016 hunting season and beyond. Please PM me if you have anything


----------



## Randy E. Engle (Apr 2, 2016)

*Possible openings*

If you are still seeking to join a club we might be able to help you with your search...we are in Talbot Co. which is middle west Ga. near Talbotton,Ga. and we might be in a position to take 4 to 6 members...message me ASAP and let me know what you think and I can give a little more info. and also learn a little more about you and your group.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Harvester of Sorrow (Jun 14, 2016)

*Club info*

Please call me to discuss. I'm looking for a new club in middle/south GA. 706-313-6696

Thanks,

Steve Griffin


----------

